# Is my cat a doll face persian or a Chinchilla Persian?



## mascha (Mar 19, 2021)

hello,

I don't know the type of my persian cat, is she a doll face persian or maybe a Chinchilla Persian? Help me Please.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She looks like a peke (flat) faced Persian. The doll-face Persian's muzzle isn't quite as short as the peke-faced. Chinchilla Persian's fur is white, tipped with silver. They also have green eyes.


----------

